# Student Mechanic needing Maintenance Manual(s) for SNJ/T6 (or LT-6 Mosq.)



## N22kdT6 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello All,

I am not new to the forums per say, I have read many posts over the months but just now wanted to ask a question in hopes of finding some help!

I just graduated college with an amazing GPA and a seemingly bright future in medicine, but after much deliberation and personal analysis, I have decided to return back to my roots in aviation (due to many reasons...the biggest being I want to have a family that I can not only provide for, but also be there in physical person for more time).

My father is an A&P and I have logged many hours with him working on our 1942 T6 (it's not very original, for it was modified and much was removed in terms of weight for racing). While all of the mechanical, maintenance, and flight knowledge is rolling around in my dads head, my brain has not absorbed all of what he knows in my years working with him. I have been looking for some original maintenance books for N22kd, but they are very expensive (but one day I must get them even just for aesthetic purposes), so know I turn to the digital age to aid me in my acquisition of the manuals--to which I can print them I think without violating any copyrights?

Sorry for the long post, I just didn't want anyone to feel I was trying to zip unannounced, ask for peoples time in helping me just to look at manuals without any intentions of reading and learning them. 

Thank you everyone,

Whit.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Whit

There a couple of manuals on this site for download

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/harvard-mk-4-illustrated-parts-manual-27587.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical-requests/harvard-structural-repair-manual-needed-21185.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/6-6a-b-c-d-erection-maintenance-instructions-29593.html#post800069


Cheers

Peter


----------



## N22kdT6 (Jul 4, 2011)

Peter,

Thank you so much for the links to the manuals! This will be very helpful in learning the proper procedures during our annuals, as well as, trying to understand all specifics of the hydraulic system. Thank you very much again, it is much appreciated. Should I post some pictures of our six up here? Or are people more interested in the fighters of the era..not the trainers?

-Whit


----------



## davparlr (Jul 4, 2011)

N22kdT6 said:


> Peter,
> 
> Thank you so much for the links to the manuals! This will be very helpful in learning the proper procedures during our annuals, as well as, trying to understand all specifics of the hydraulic system. Thank you very much again, it is much appreciated. Should I post some pictures of our six up here? Or are people more interested in the fighters of the era..not the trainers?
> 
> -Whit


 
People here like pixs and the T-6 is a respected veteran.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep - post 'em up Whit, don't hold back!

There's an aviation pictures section just for this type of thing.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## N22kdT6 (Jul 4, 2011)

Posted the pics of our six, and i threw some extra pictures in I had from flying in the stang with my dad. And I don't know if anyone likes these Waco's but I just think their beautiful, our neighbor just bought one of the newly refurbed ones and its a dream machine.
\

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/some-pictures-warbirds-29588.html


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with trainers at all. While fighters will make the movies and wow the crowds, trainers are the ultimate engineering feat. It's one thing to build a machine to go out and fight, maybe last a while head to head. It is quite another to build a machine that will be flown by good pilots and knuckleheads day after day and keep going. That's why a lot of trainer aircraft end up with attack variants. Trainers are the pilot makers.


----------

